# Good things to eat



## ChrissyLynn (Oct 18, 2010)

Can anyone list some good things to eat and drink for ibs c?


----------



## June Anderson (Sep 21, 2011)

The food containing all the nutritive values should me consumed.Different type of green vegetables are the source of vitamins.Eating various fruits increases the amount of the proteins in the body.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually with IBS-C it is finding the right fiber amount (some people need more, others may need less) that works for you.Some of the foods that loosen stools (like stone fruits and apples) can increase gas so can be a mixed bag.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you seen this?http://www.webmd.com/ibs/diet-solution-ibs


----------

